# Online Shops to buy computer hardware components?



## balakrish (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi friend!
              It would be good,if you give me the list of online shops,which can ship me computer components. Also If the online shop is in india, Then it will be great.
I live in Tiruchirappalli,Tamilnadu. So please give me appropriate shops.
Thank you.
Bala Krish


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

Go through this- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/155394-guide-new-online-shopping.html


----------



## Sarath (Apr 15, 2012)

flipkart
primeabgb
itedepot
smcinternational
 and many more...

ask further questions in the thread link above...


----------



## chandan28may (Jun 26, 2012)

You can visit below mentioned sites like:
Flipkart.com
Gadgets.in
Ebay.in
Homeshop18.com


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 26, 2012)

deltapage


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 26, 2012)

Theitdepot
Flipkart
primeabgb
Theitwares


----------



## boris (Jul 4, 2012)

flipkart, primeabgb, itedepot, smcinternational, lotuselectronics and many more site are available for purchase hardware component online.


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2012)

all others are told already.

techxtreme.in
deltapage.com
infibeam.com


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 22, 2012)

I made a simple google custom search engine for this: Google Custom Search - computer parts search


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2012)

cute.bandar said:


> I made a simple google custom search engine for this: Google Custom Search - computer parts search



Dude, the last updated date of this search is 
*:Last updated: March 20, 2011:
*


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 21, 2014)

why you noobs keep bumping old threads !


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 21, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> why you noobs keep bumping old threads !



exactly


----------

